# Audi A1 - Official Pics & Details (a few days late, sorry!)



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

*Source - Audi UK Press
Date - 10/2/10*










































*The Audi A1 - Concentrated Vorsprund Durch Technik *
- New three-door compact Audi to be positioned below A3 available to order in the UK from May - prices expected to start from £13,000 - first deliveries in quarter 4 of 2010
- Length 3,950mm (A3 4,238mm), width 1,740mm (A3 1,765mm), height 1,420mm (A3 1,421mm), wheelbase 2,470mm (A3 2,578mm), luggage capacity 267 litres (A3 350 litres) or 920 litres with standard split rear seat folded (A3 1,080 litres)
- Three advanced, ultra-efficient TFSI and TDI engines initially available in UK, all featuring engine start-stop and recuperation technology
- 1.2 TFSI petrol offering 86PS, 160Nm, 55.4mpg, CO2 119g/km*
- 1.4 TFSI petrol offering 122PS, 200Nm, 55.4mpg, CO2 119g/km (with optional S tronic transmission)*
- 1.6 TDI diesel offering 105PS, 250Nm, 72.4mpg, CO2 102g/km*
- Standard features include alloy wheels, air conditioning, single CD audio system with MP3 compatibility, ESP with latest differential lock system

Audi has shrink-wrapped everything it stands for to create the new A1, a more compact and city-friendly three-door premium hatchback that delivers all the celebrated quality, design flair and engineering acumen synonymous with Vorsprung durch Technik in a more concentrated form. The A1 is set to make its World debut at the Geneva Motor Show in March, and will be available to order in the UK from May for late 2010 deliveries.

Closely following the look of 2007's critically acclaimed Audi A1 project quattro design study, the production-ready A1 distils the essence of Audi into a sleek, streamlined body with an impressively low drag coefficient of 0.32 which occupies a road 'footprint' of less than four metres, without sacrificing space for four adults and their luggage.

Inside, as out, the look and feel of the materials epitomises Vorsprung durch Technik, as does the on-board technology. This includes the latest, ultra-efficient TDI and TFSI engines backed up by start-stop and recuperation systems, state-of-the-art ESP with a new electronic differential lock and archetypal convenience features such as the optional Multi Media Interface (MMI) infotainment system.

Not surprisingly the most space efficient Audi in the range employs the most compact and fuel efficient Audi engines, all of which compensate very effectively for their relatively small displacements with the latest turbo charger technology. In the UK the A1 will initially be available with three impressively frugal units, all optimised by engine start-stop and energy recuperation systems.

The new 1.2 TFSI petrol engine linked exclusively to a five-speed manual transmission kicks off the range, its 86PS and 160Nm peak power and torque outputs enabling a 0-62mph time of 12.1 seconds and a 111mph top speed, delivered with 55.4mpg capability and low CO2 of 119g/km*.

*S tronic twin-clutch transmission also for A1 *
The more familiar 1.4 TFSI power unit is next up, and delivers its 122PS and 200Nm via the standard six-speed manual gearbox or the optional seven-speed S tronic twin-clutch transmission. Equipped with S tronic it takes the A1 to 62mph in 9.1 seconds, and on to 124mph where conditions allow, and in this form can match its smaller counterpart on economy and emissions, delivering up to 55.4mpg with CO2 output of 119g/km*.

Already renowned for creating the premium sector's most fuel-efficient car - the A3 1.6-litre TDI - the 105PS 1.6-litre diesel is the third engine option, and via a five-speed manual gearbox uses its impressive 250Nm torque output to power the A1 to 62mph in 10.8 seconds and on to a 116mph top speed, while retaining the potential to achieve 72.4mpg economy with emissions of 102g/km*.

Thanks in part to these relatively light, compact engines, between 61 per cent and 63 per cent of the overall weight of the A1 rests over the front, driven axle - an impressively balanced load distribution for a car in the compact class. Combined with the short front and rear body overhangs, the sophisticated front MacPherson strut and rear torsion beam suspension and the latest generation Electronic Stability Programme (ESP) with electronic axle differential, this facilitates a compliant ride and controlled, well balanced handling that is also nimble and fun.

Depending on which specification level is chosen from the SE, Sport and S line options available in the UK, the suspension controls either 15-inch, 16-inch or 17-inch alloy wheels and has either a standard setting for the SE, a stiffer Sport configuration with lowered ride height or an even more sporting S line set-up. Powerful all-disc brakes, ventilated at the front, and power-saving electrohydraulic power steering feature as standard across the board.

*Latest generation ESP with electronic differential *
All engine options are supported by the latest generation ESP system with electronic differential, which initiates brief, controlled braking of the inside front wheel and transfers the excess torque to the outside wheel, which can apply more power to the road. This helps to further boost handling agility and neutrality by minimising understeer and improving traction.

These measures have ensured that the A1 will feel every inch an Audi from behind the wheel, an impression which begins to form even before the ignition key is turned thanks to the exceptional quality of the interior finish and the familiar Audi comforts on-board.

The vast majority of the familiar Audi appointments will either be fitted as standard or optional. Standard features will include alloy wheels, air conditioning, electric front windows and mirrors, remote central locking, a single CD audio system and split folding rear seats.

Xenon headlamps with trademark LED daytime running lights will be available at extra cost exclusively for S line models, but all versions will offer the option to upgrade with features such as a BOSE sound system including LED-lit woofers, DAB radio, the Audi Music Interface for iPod connection, cruise and parking distance controls and the Multi Media Interface (MMI) navigation plus system. Based on the system used by the latest Audi A8, MMI navigation plus incorporates a 60 gigabyte hard drive, 20 gigabytes of which can be devoted to music files, linked to a 6.5-inch retractable colour display which can be used to scroll through music tracks or to display 3D mapping for the navigation system.

The A1 will also offer a choice of equipment packages, as well as numerous customisation options for both exterior and interior using an array of colours, materials and equipment options designed to make each car feel as unique and personal as possible. The 'roof contrast line' - a contrasting colour scheme for the A, B and C pillars as seen first in the A1 project quattro study in Tokyo and exhibited by the car featured here - is just one of the many options available.

Prices for the A1 in the UK have yet to be finalised, but are expected to start at around £13,000. Full details will be available nearer to its world debut at the 2010 Geneva Motor Show (March 4 to 14), when the full content of the various trim levels will also be confirmed.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Not to keen on the outside but the inside looks very nice


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

Mrs Scotty really loves this A1.

She ain't getting one though :lol:


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

scoTTy said:


> Mrs Scotty really loves this A1.
> 
> She ain't getting one though :lol:


Save a wedge load of cash and buy a second-hand Citroen C3 Pluriel instead. It's clearly where Audi got their inspiration from... :roll:


----------



## graTT58 (Jan 28, 2009)

Yup....looks like a C3 Pluriel, with less style.

The dash looks to be from a late 1990's VW Lupo.

Prices will start at £13,000, but will transact at £20,000 if you want essential equipment for driving.

No thanks....


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

horrible !!! yuk


----------



## phope (Mar 26, 2006)

graTT58 said:


> Yup....looks like a C3 Pluriel, with less style.
> 
> The dash looks to be from a late 1990's VW Lupo.
> 
> ...


Have you tried pricing up small cars such as Fiesta, Polo, etc recently?

Polo starts at £10k, and Fiesta at £11,500 for full list, and you can easy spec a Polo up to £18k - I guess it all depends what options you consider as "essential" for driving.

I quite like it, bar the silver roof arch, which is an option itself - whether or not it is a better car than a used A3, Golf, etc remains to be seen

*edit* In fact, in a single colour, and with better wheels, it looks quite smart


----------



## graTT58 (Jan 28, 2009)

Which decade is it from exactly? No, sorry, which millennium?


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

As the target market we quite like it.


----------



## skiwhiz (Feb 17, 2008)

Looks like a version of the A3 thats been in the tumble dryer, its not all bad would need to see it in metal rather than on paper


----------



## fut1a (Dec 28, 2006)

Anyone seen any pics of the boot? Wifeys car is 3 years old this year, so she needs a new one, and i wouldn't mind waiting for this to come out, as long as a labrador can fit in the boot.


----------



## graTT58 (Jan 28, 2009)

If you must have a VAG product, buy a Polo and save thousands....its the same car after all.


----------



## Dash (Oct 5, 2008)

Will there be a S1 though?


----------



## jiggyjaggy (May 27, 2004)

Uuuuugly! :?


----------



## drjam (Apr 7, 2006)

Those grey roof strips look a bit weird, but otherwise I quite like it. 
Be interesting to see what the "real" prices are though, i.e. if you spec the "with steering wheel and wheels" option etc.


----------



## PaulS (Jun 15, 2002)

Fecking ugly looking thing, with the Audi trademark Fanny front end, and a waistline that is too high. The back end is no better. Looks like a cross between an angry wasp, and platform sole shoe from the 1970's. I say it's even uglier than the BMW 1 series! Why can't they design cars with proper proportions any more? All modern Audi's look s**t imo. In fact why am I here? Ooops I bought a TT a while ago... I loved the simplicity of the design. It was special at the time. Not any more.










"Grrrrr, Grrrr, I'm angry, I'm angry! :twisted: "


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

PaulS said:


> "Grrrrr, Grrrr, I'm angry, I'm angry! :twisted: "


We were following a car t'other day and my little girl said

"Daddy, that looks like an angry face"

Can't remember what it was, but it made me laugh - and she was right.


----------



## graTT58 (Jan 28, 2009)

Audi's always stood for style, exclusivity and subtlety.....where did it all go wrong????


----------



## TT_Tesh (Feb 22, 2009)

Not bad. Bit girly.. 8)


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

graTT58 said:


> Audi's always stood for style, exclusivity and subtlety.....where did it all go wrong????


Too many people wanted to be exclusive :wink:


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

Not a lover of that at all, although the picture lower down with solid colour and different wheels does make it look marginally less offensive 

Charlie


----------



## syc23 (Jun 17, 2007)

PaulS said:


> Fecking ugly looking thing, with the Audi trademark Fanny front end, and a waistline that is too high. The back end is no better. Looks like a cross between an angry wasp, and platform sole shoe from the 1970's. I say it's even uglier than the BMW 1 series! Why can't they design cars with proper proportions any more? All modern Audi's look s**t imo. In fact why am I here? Ooops I bought a TT a while ago... I loved the simplicity of the design. It was special at the time. Not any more.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I guess we all have to agree with someone who drives a Vauxhall and a Monaro for design wisdom...

Looks like an angry wasp? Specsavers is your new best friend :roll:

Audi is not attempting to wow the punters with supercar style design for a city car/runabout - it's suppose to look functional and in competition with the MINI but more upmarket and mature in looks.

Seriously considering one to replace the TT next year for a runabout as motorbikes are more my thing. Might even consider a track car for days when I want something more focussed on 4 wheels.


----------



## graTT58 (Jan 28, 2009)

Mature in looks? Thats the new code for dull, unimaginative and tired designed.

The Mini looks to its 50 year history. The ugly A1 simply looks back to the 1980s/1990s for inspiration.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

graTT58 said:


> Mature in looks? Thats the new code for dull, unimaginative and tired designed.


No BMW have the market corned on those looks.


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

wallsendmag said:


> graTT58 said:
> 
> 
> > Mature in looks? Thats the new code for dull, unimaginative and tired designed.
> ...


I totally agree if I wanted ultra dull and boring I would be driving a bmw!!!!!! Sometime's GraTT58 I wonder why you comeon this forum, as from day one you have never said anything apart from BMW BMW BMW... I do not like the A1 I thinkit is a wrong step for AUDI, but hey ho on we go...


----------



## syc23 (Jun 17, 2007)

graTT58 said:


> Mature in looks? Thats the new code for dull, unimaginative and tired designed.
> 
> The Mini looks to its 50 year history. The ugly A1 simply looks back to the 1980s/1990s for inspiration.


It's supposed to look like that. What do you expect? Ground skimming wide supercar design like an R8 or Ferrari 458? Get real. You're deluded if you think that's the market Audi wants to capture with the A1. They have cars more sporting in their range if you know. This is a functional city car / runabout. If I was the Audi boss and briefed you to design a city car and came back with a concept like a Lotus Elise, you would be given your P45 + a slap.

Where's the 1980s/1990 inspiration can you see in the A1 design? I certainly don't. If the MINI looks to its 50 year history it wouldn't be 50% bigger than the original. I had a MINI in 2003 and ran it for 8 months - very good runabout with nice build quality and good drive. IMO Audi A1 compares well with its rival.


----------



## j8keith (Jun 26, 2009)

I quite like the look, perhaps being bright red is not to its benefit, in all black or white might sway peoples thoughts. Need to see it in the real to make a firm decision. :-|


----------



## HighTT (Feb 14, 2004)

drjam said:


> Those grey roof strips look a bit weird,


No doubt Audi will class them as 'trim' and when they corrode after 3 years due to a faulty primer process,
Audi will not rectify the problem under the 12 year 'bodywork' warranty :roll: .


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Thumbs up here, I like it


----------



## graTT58 (Jan 28, 2009)

HighTT said:


> drjam said:
> 
> 
> > Those grey roof strips look a bit weird,
> ...


If its trim, they will only warrant it for 6250 miles or 6 months...how generous of them.


----------



## TTOBES (Mar 5, 2009)

Well after I was beaten to the post on the 54 black TTC I saw for sale, I have put a deposit down for an A1.

I have now ordered the car and I have a question: do I specify DAB radio? I asked an Audi tech this morning, who services my Dad's A6, and he still doesn't come across it (I guess because he's not in electrics).

Who here has DAB radio in their car, and should I amend my spec to include it?

(bearing in mind I shall have 20GB of hard disk space in addition to the normal radio)

Thanks!


----------



## kam100 (Oct 7, 2006)

Don't understand where this car fits into the market place, but guess there is a demand for it hence they wouldn't be building it! 
A1.. looks like a very expensive Clio/C1/Polo to me.. i would go for the latter if i needed a small hatch and save my money.. 
But guess you could say the same for most of the cars in the lineup, so each to their own..


----------

